# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Spring Sickness?

## kar2888

Has anyone every heard of spring sickness in a budgett frog.  The only exotic vet in town doesn't have a lot of knowledge with frogs or amphibians. Started seeing the frog open his mouth real wide and act like he was trying to take something out of his mouth. He was lifeless for the first day. I put some minerals and antibacterial solutions in the water, and now he is moving around, but still real slow. The frog's been at the vet for a few days, but still not sure whats wrong with him. Any ideas I can give to the vet would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

P.S.  The only thing I've fed him in the last month has been nightcrawlers, and some tuffies.

----------


## Ryan

Are you sure he's not shedding?

----------


## kar2888

yes, sure he's not shedding, fed him with a syringe to help stimulate his appetite. getting better, but still not right. the vet's around here don't know whats wrong. since I force fed him, he has perked up as far as energy goes.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> yes, sure he's not shedding, fed him with a syringe to help stimulate his appetite. getting better, but still not right. the vet's around here don't know whats wrong. since I force fed him, he has perked up as far as energy goes.


Keep it up. He needs his strength.

----------

